# MIDI SYSX Nerdery on the Korg Kronos



## BigThinkProd (Feb 21, 2018)

Apologies if this isn't the right forum section to post in but I didn't see any other place that made sense.

I like to get my nerd on every so often and figure out how to do things differently. So I got around to capturing different SYSX events on my Korg Kronos and wrote up a few articles on my web site. I thought maybe some people here might find them interesting. So here are some links:

Get Modal by Changing the modes on the Kronos
http://bigthinkproductions.com/your-korg-kronos-and-you-part-1/

Control your Karma
http://bigthinkproductions.com/your-korg-kronos-and-you-big-bag-of-sysex/

Combi and Program Changes
http://bigthinkproductions.com/your-korg-kronos-and-you-sysex-ch-ch-ch-changes/

I may not have everything exactly right but there is some useful stuff there you may be able to use if you want to do something unique during recording and/or performing.


----------

